# Mouth Ulcers - is there a remedy I can use?!?



## Kte

I have had two appear at the front of my mouth on my gum :(

Does anyone know if I could used something like Bonjela? I am 99% sure I can't use that but wondered if anyone knew if there was anything? I tried to Google it but just came up with Zovirax and I thought that was for coldsores?!? Don't fancy sticking that stuff in my mouth!


----------



## amylw1

i've used bonjella and its done me no harm. salt water to gargle with with work but dont swallow it and the other option is bicarbonate of soda (again yuk!).

go speak to chemist and see what they suggest.


----------



## florabean1981

I dont know if it's safe to use during pregnancy, but a couple of years ago, I suffered from glandular fever & had a whole mouth & tongue full of ulcers & couldn't even speak without crying from the pain... The Dr prescribed me some stuff called Orabase which was like a gritty cream stuff & it was bloody brilliant. If they get too bad, I'd def recommend it, or at least go see the doctor.
In the meantime, salt water gargles... There are also 2 types of bonjela- I vaguely remember someone saying one was ok & one wasn't, but I may have just imagined that, lol.
Sorry I cant be more help!


----------



## Kte

Thanks florabean, oo that sounds awful! I think I heard the same about bonjela which is why I was a bit unsure - I will give my mouth a good salt bath when I get home (oh joy!!) and if no luck will speak to a doc about it.

Thanks x


----------



## soon2b6

There was something in the press recently about bonjella, some aspirin link? cant quite remember. Salt water is the best suggestion I think but how about something like dentinox (like bonjella, its a teething gel) but I think all natural ingredients.


----------



## skellysgirl

There is some stuff you can get from the chemist, its in a small jar and its called something like anosol (sounds terrible doesnt it) its slightly yellow in colour and al you do is dab it on, 
Both my son and i get them a lot and this is the best stuff i have come accross.


----------



## Cara x

I've suffered really really badly from mouth ulcers my whole life due to food intolerances, tbh im not sure about the bonjela thing tho, altho im sure i used it towards the start of my pregnancy and I would have checked first

But anyway corsodol mouthwash is amazing at preventing and killing them. I had bottles of it for years and never used it because i couldnt see how a mouthwash would make a difference to mouth ulcers that were so huge and painful. But honestly it works so well! 

It kills even the most aggressive ones straight away, use it at night and by the morning its dead, just needs to heal over. When I use it everyday I don't get ulcers at all even tho I eat loads of things that I know make me get them. Its not your traditional mouthwash, its meant for gum problems. It doesn't sting like bicarbonate of soda etc, im too much of a wimp. 

You can get it on prescription from the dentist or in supermarkets.


----------



## Bam

Tea tree oil... but make sure you dilute it with water.... Like 2-3 drops of oil to 1/4 cup (60 ml) of plain water. Swish for a few minutes, spit, repeat until you've finished the whole amount.... do that a few times a day. Don't rinse your mouth or drink until about 15-20 minutes after you've finished swishing.

Tastes horrible but tea tree oil is such a fantastic thing... antiseptic, antifungal, antibacterial and I think even antiviral.


----------



## special_kala

This may sound really odd but ive always found old tea bags get rd of ulcers. My nan used to do it as well so maybe its a old remedy. you just make cup of tea like normal, let tea bag cool down and push it onto ulcers for a few mins. Tastes horrible but does the trick and is pretty natural i guess


----------



## Kte

Thank you all :) They have finally gone, my teeth were so sensitive yesterday but are much better today. I gave the ulcers a good swishing with salt water the other day, which although worked, if they come back I will be tring some of the other recommended remedies on here first!!

Thank you all for your help :D :hugs:

I have also increased my dairy intake as well as I was getting all sorts of weird symptoms (painful leg jerks and achy bones :() and that seemes to have helped too.


----------



## Kte

Thank you special kala - it wouldn't let me do it via the thanks option!


----------



## Nic1107

This may sound crazy but when my mom had mouth ulcers, her father suggested putting hot sauce, like Tabasco, on it... and it worked!

Hurt like hell for a couple minutes, but very effective. lol


----------

